# Farmer in the city - chicken supplies Vancouver



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone taking advantage of the new bylaw saying you can have chickens in Vancouver?
Now selling chicken chow, grow mash,laying pellets, scratch, diatomaceous earth, crushed oyster shells, grit, feed and water containers, Timothy hay.
Www.farmerinthecityvancouver.blogspot.com 
5620 Dunbar st. Vancouver .


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice addition to your line-up! Back yard chickens were so much fun when I was growing up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm raising quails now (Felicia's pair is now brooding a nest of 18 eggs). May do chickens next, maybe bantams.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ my dad was nuts about bantams (okay, me too Just watch the hens- bantam hens go broody like no other bird I know of and can even starve themselves on the nest without intervention.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

We had two hens we raised from day old at the old shop. My daughters chickens.
Nice fresh eggs daily. 
Bantams are cute. 
Quail we had for a short time also. Cute little guys.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

instead of a wood shop get together on fish tank stands, it looks like it will be "Chicken Tractors" in the next class.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's someone making them for sale on main street.but you never know, I may sell some later om! Build away bigfatlyre! I'll sell em for you. Lol.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

I think it's great that they allow chickens in Vancouver now! I wish we could have chickens here too - we have a house and a great yard, but Surrey has funny zoning/bylaws..


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's funny when most of surrey was farm land not long ago.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I was raised in Newton when it was all farms and bush .. "Progress" has not been good to Surrey. The 24 acres my parents had on Bose Road ( now 64th Ave.) was farm field and bush , with pheasant in abundance and the occasional visit from deer. It is now all houses with postage stamp sized yards. 
Bantams are great little chickens; and you can't ask for a better mother than a bantie hen. You don't mess with her chicks!.... and don't mess with the hen while the rooster is around. Evil picture for you .. I used to put muscovy duck eggs under a bantie hen.. One could brood 2 of them . You should see the mother hen's reaction when her babies headed for the nearest puddle; and it was quite the picture to see her sitting on top of her two babies bigger than herself after only a couple of weeks growth.:bigsmile:


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Ahhh ever since they allowed backyard chickens in Vancouver I've wanted one so bad  I really want a bantam chicken! Or a few button quails!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*Urbane Chickens*



Wisperian said:


> Ahhh ever since they allowed backyard chickens in Vancouver I've wanted one so bad  I really want a bantam chicken! Or a few button quails!


So you get this unused camper and make a "chicken tractor" out of it, and you'll never mow your lawn again. (you move it every few days). And if you don't want to overwinter just get a dozen broiler chickens about eight weeks before BBQ season starts and.............
Egg wise we had Rhode Island Reds out in the valley that were laying really well at the age of eight years. They're also "trainable" and easy to catch. Stay away from egg layers like white leghorns.......too flaky........and no meat on them anyway. 
Bantams are born lookouts and great brooders. But you're not allowed a rooster in town. Six or seven good dual purpose means three dozen eggs a week, and those eggs are so big they DON'T FIT into egg cartons, so it's really like five dozen eggs a week. 
TAKE THAT, SAFEWAY!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ours were Rhodes island x. They were easy to catch and even sat when we said sit! Lol. Well if we raised our hand and pointed down...they would squat and then pick them up. My daughters chickens. We even got their portraits done. Their pics on my blog.


----------

